# allis chalmers pto



## wbetts (Aug 6, 2006)

I just bought allis chalmers 200. Man it runs good, but one problem. The pto is running all the time. I have set the control levers like the book says, and my hydraulic pressure is 340psi when it should be 60psi with everything in neutral> I can't get it down and also I can stop the pto with my hand with the pto engaged or with the brake on or with it in neutral. Some one please help me fix this problem.


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

snds like something mght be broke inside had a jd here tht hyd went up on n wldnt come down it had a piece broke off inside tht controlled hydraulics not much more help on tht but if u can get hold of a manual it mght tell u smthng more in detail


----------

